
Ask HN: Great resources to learn english language online - alvil
Hi guys,
do you know some great (in your opinion) resources to learn English language online?
======
herbst
I know you expect something else, like Babbel (which is awesome btw).

But i have most of my english experience from watching South Park and later
more complex series (IMO south park has a rather simple sentence structure and
clear vocals) plus reading basically everything online in english.

------
vinchuco
A program called "tell me more" which can be found online (even at the pirate
bay) is better than the famous "Rosetta Stone".

There probably are good channels on YouTube. But I am not aware of them.

------
type0
Good for beginners
[https://simple.m.wikipedia.org](https://simple.m.wikipedia.org)

